# Rousey returning



## Kickboxer101

So it's just been announced ronda rousey is fighting for the title in December. I honestly don't believe she'll win she got exposed in her last fight and she's still training with the same team and now her aura is gone and nunes is no joke. Rousey is quite a mentally weak person she even admits that in her book. She quit judo after she didn't win the Olympics and started drinking, smoking and taking drugs and when she lost to holm she considered suicide I honestly don't believe she can come back as she was before but time will tell


----------



## Headhunter

Well ill say one thing Dana white is praying like hell that rousey wins. Who do you reckon a man like him would want as champion. Nunes a Brazilian soft spoken lesbian or rousey a brash American who's in movies and a model (personally I don't see the attraction of rousey I don't find her that attractive at all) but well it's obvious which ones more marketable to white


----------



## frank raud

I don't know why it is a title fight  Not sure how someone who hasn't fought in a year is ranked #2 in a division.


----------



## Kickboxer101

frank raud said:


> I don't know why it is a title fight  Not sure how someone who hasn't fought in a year is ranked #2 in a division.


The same reason a guy with 0 wins at lightweight is fighting for the title. Money. Which Is pathetic Jose Aldo was undefeated for 10 years and didn't get a instant rematch rousey loses takes a year off and gets a shot its pathetic tbh


----------



## Danny T

It isn't about ranking or who is the best it is about MONEY!! It is about saleability and Ronda sells. So she gets the title fight.


----------



## Hyoho

Tough people usually learn from the occasional loss.


----------



## Dong xiao hu

Since the UFC is a promotion and not a sanctioning body they can make whatever matches they like. The rankings don't mean a whole lot.

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## Buka

As for the "why" is she getting a title shot nonsense - Ronda Rousey held the 135-pound crown for three years, from November 2012 to November 2015. Holly Hold held it for what, four months? And Miesha held it for five or six?  And keep in mind there wouldn't be any women fighting division in the UFC _to this day_ if it wasn't for Rhonda Rousey. No women;s division at all.

I know all matchups are different in each and every fight, and nothing ever works the way we think it will but consider - Nunes has three losses in her career, against Alexis Davis, Sahara D'Alelio and Cat Zingano. Rousy has beaten all three of them - in a combined time of less than one minute.

As for her being a mentally weak person, as Elder said, and he knows the family personally (and I paraphrase here) "she's nuts". Consider it this way, look at how outspoken and brash Ronda Rousey has been since she's been in MMA. Look at all the media attention she got, how open she's been in interviews, even baring her soul in a book - great read by the way, if you're a fight fan and even better if you're a fighter - look at how open she's been about every facet of her life. (which is crazy, IMO)

Do you think any of us here would fare any better in the court of public opinion if we had our lives splayed out in the open in the same way?
I sure as hell wouldn't. Would you?

And, dude, if all you got from the book was "She quit judo after she didn't win the Olympics" your reading comprehension skills either need some serious work, or you're purposely just trying to build a pick and choose, out of context case against a truely great fighter that you just happen not to approve of.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Looking forward to a Nunes and Rousey fight.  I think it will be very competitive!


----------



## Hyoho

I think it will depend on if it's a stand up or if it goes to the ground. Looking forward to it.


----------



## punisher73

Holm exposed Rousey in a way that true fight fans/fighters had said for a long time.  Rousey had never fought a good striker and would probably lose.  Rousey is bigger than her opponents and bullies her way across the ring throwing big bombs before taking it to the ground.  

This is the reason why Rousey has ducked Cyborg and White put so many conditions on Cyborg coming to the UFC.  Until Rousey fights and beats Cyborg true fans will always question her as a champion and not as dominate as the casual public viewed her.

Gina Carano helped pave the way for female fighters and brought attention to them on the national level.  UFC only did it when they FINALLY realized that they could make money off of it.  It had nothing to do with Rousey going into uncharted territory.  She was a money maker for Dana White plain and simple, which is why the UFC has tried to protect her and handpick her opponents.


----------



## Kickboxer101

punisher73 said:


> Holm exposed Rousey in a way that true fight fans/fighters had said for a long time.  Rousey had never fought a good striker and would probably lose.  Rousey is bigger than her opponents and bullies her way across the ring throwing big bombs before taking it to the ground.
> 
> This is the reason why Rousey has ducked Cyborg and White put so many conditions on Cyborg coming to the UFC.  Until Rousey fights and beats Cyborg true fans will always question her as a champion and not as dominate as the casual public viewed her.
> 
> Gina Carano helped pave the way for female fighters and brought attention to them on the national level.  UFC only did it when they FINALLY realized that they could make money off of it.  It had nothing to do with Rousey going into uncharted territory.  She was a money maker for Dana White plain and simple, which is why the UFC has tried to protect her and handpick her opponents.


Exactly it seems a hell of a coincidence to me that cyborg only came to the ufc after rousey left. White obvioullys needed a big name woman for cards now she was gone. Everyone says rousey built the division no she didn't there were plenty of champions before her she didn't do any more than miesha Tate did fact is it was Dana white having a crush on rousey that did it. I mean look rouseys good at what she does her judo and an arm bar brilliant but fact is her opponents haven't fought great against her I mean apart from holm her 2 best opponents were Tate and zigano both Tate fights she got emotional and the second one she kept trying to take down rousey which got her in position to be thrown in the striking Tate was winning so if she stayed standing shed have won. Same with zigano she rushed in to aggressive and got caught. I was laughing so much when everyone was saying how she could beat every man or how she's a better boxer than mayweather


----------



## Buka

*She quit judo after she didn't win the Olympics
*
That implies one thing, paints a certain picture. But, Rousey fought in the 2004 Olympics, the youngest Judoka from any country to qualify for the games. She fought in a second Olympics in 2008, winning a Bronze medal. Kinda' changes the story line, no?*

Everyone says rousey built the division no she didn't there were plenty of champions before her she didn't do any more than miesha Tate did*

What people are referring to when saying this is the UFC, you know, the premier MMA league. There wasn't a woman's division before Rousey. Might never have been had it not been for her. And only her.*


fact is it was Dana white having a crush on rousey that did it
*
Really?


----------



## Headhunter

I don't give a damm how good she is but she is not a person I'd want my daughter to be like she's a vile disgusting human being. I just watched 1 episode of hers on tuf and she's a horrible disgusting bully and the way she acted after her fight is just how bullies work. They mouth off treat people like dirt get smacked then run away crying and hide away. Look at both Tate and holm both lost since then and holm fought very quickly since and Tate hasn't been hiding away. Look at mcgregor I'm no fan of his antics either but at least he sucked it up and fought again quickly. To me fighting ability is second. If you're a horrible person then I do not respect you and I hope she loses badly again


----------



## Headhunter

Buka said:


> *She quit judo after she didn't win the Olympics
> *
> That implies one thing, paints a certain picture. But, Rousey fought in the 2004 Olympics, the youngest Judoka from any country to qualify for the games. She fought in a second Olympics in 2008, winning a Bronze medal. Kinda' changes the story line, no?
> *
> Everyone says rousey built the division no she didn't there were plenty of champions before her she didn't do any more than miesha Tate did*
> 
> What people are referring to when saying this is the UFC, you know, the premier MMA league. There wasn't a woman's division before Rousey. Might never have been had it not been for her. And only her.
> *
> 
> fact is it was Dana white having a crush on rousey that did it
> *
> Really?


No doesn't change anything no ones saying she didn't do those things but she still quit judo after that and never competed in it again that's not a story that's the truth


----------



## Hyoho

Not much money to be made from Judo.


----------



## Buka

Headhunter said:


> No doesn't change anything no ones saying she didn't do those things but she still quit judo after that and never competed in it again that's not a story that's the truth



So she spends ten years in judo, from the age of eleven, winning just about everything, competes in two Olympics,(two, not one) medaling in Beijing, then later goes on to be, oh, I don't know, a pretty successful fighter in MMA. So, what, that makes her a quitter as a fighter? You must have higher standards than most of us in the fight game.


----------



## KangTsai

I've never really found Rousey fights exciting. When she does win she throws brawler-style bombs and does the occasional judo sequence. When she loses though, it's always complete domination against her.


----------



## marques

KangTsai said:


> I've never really found Rousey fights exciting. When she does win she throws brawler-style bombs and does the occasional judo sequence. When she loses though, it's always complete domination against her.


Her brawler-style is not the best boxing in the world, but enough to create room for the 'judo sequence'. And I only saw one loss against a great kickboxer.
I am not saying her fights are exciting, or that she is the best in the division. But I am curious about the result and consequences of next fight for her. She may show she learned since last time, or quite the sport...


----------



## Headhunter

KangTsai said:


> I've never really found Rousey fights exciting. When she does win she throws brawler-style bombs and does the occasional judo sequence. When she loses though, it's always complete domination against her.


Yeah her boxing was never anything good the only striking finishes she got were against awful fighters and then we had people saying she was the best boxer in mma and could outbox mayweather...


----------



## Buka

Headhunter said:


> Yeah her boxing was never anything good the only striking finishes she got were against awful fighters and then we had people saying she was the best boxer in mma and could outbox mayweather...



Those "people" are idiots. (I doubt there will be any argument about this) Idiots from the media, certainly not from the fight world. And what, we're going to listen to anything _they_ say?

As for being a quitter...you've been doing this a long time, bro, so _you know_. You boxed. Then you didn't. Does that make you a quitter? Hell no. Even if you never did any kind of competition again, you would just be someone who no longer boxed. But you moved on to kick boxing, then no longer did that. Quitter? Again, hell no! Just someone who no longer kick boxed. Then you moved on to MMA. You probably don't do that any more. (because you're old  )No quit there, you just don't do that any more. How is Rousey any different?

I know she's easy not to like. A lot of us are. But it has nothing to do with the fight game. I do wish she had stayed in Judo, though, wish she taught. Wish she opened a Judo dojo right down the street from me. I'd be the first one to sign up, even as an old man. Heck, you would probably be the second. (would too!)


----------



## Steve

Life is a funny thing.  Anyone who trains to compete at an elite level is not a quitter.   It's ridiculous to suggest otherwise.  Even if rousey never fights again, she's had a career to be proud of.   

Same for carano and cyborg and even the guys and gals who get into the UFC, lose their first three fights and are let go.   Just being signed for a single fight puts you in rarefied air in the sport.


----------



## Headhunter

Buka said:


> Those "people" are idiots. (I doubt there will be any argument about this) Idiots from the media, certainly not from the fight world. And what, we're going to listen to anything _they_ say?
> 
> As for being a quitter...you've been doing this a long time, bro, so _you know_. You boxed. Then you didn't. Does that make you a quitter? Hell no. Even if you never did any kind of competition again, you would just be someone who no longer boxed. But you moved on to kick boxing, then no longer did that. Quitter? Again, hell no! Just someone who no longer kick boxed. Then you moved on to MMA. You probably don't do that any more. (because you're old  )No quit there, you just don't do that any more. How is Rousey any different?
> 
> I know she's easy not to like. A lot of us are. But it has nothing to do with the fight game. I do wish she had stayed in Judo, though, wish she taught. Wish she opened a Judo dojo right down the street from me. I'd be the first one to sign up, even as an old man. Heck, you would probably be the second. (would too!)



Look maybe how I said it came out wrong because I don't like her as a person but she is skilled in areas but if she just retired then I wouldn't say anything but in her judo in her book after she lost in 2008 she stopped and actually said "I wanted to undo all the training I'd done to my body" and she started drinking, smoking and doing drugs. Then after losing to holm she said she considered killing herself. 

So she doesn't handle losing well at all she lost a fight hardly a thing to kill yourself over especially when she probably made a good few million from the fight. So maybe I worded it wrong but she isn't as mentally strong as a lot of fighters. Like I said its not that she quit its the way she quit and how she handled it. 

And nah I wouldn't tbh great competitors don't always make good teachers and I don't think she'd make a great one I think she'd be one of those if you do everything she says she's nice to you but if you do one thing she doesn't like she'd be horrible to you and potentially hurt you in training and that's not someone I'd like to work with personally.


----------



## KangTsai

Headhunter said:


> then we had people saying she was the best boxer in mma and could outbox mayweather...


When the casuals invade


----------



## Headhunter

KangTsai said:


> When the casuals invade


Sadly not joe rogan said it as well


----------



## KangTsai

Headhunter said:


> Sadly not joe rogan said it as well


Interesting. But last I heard on JRE(, Joe Rogan podcast all night)(not sure what episode), he was talking about how Rousey got into an overconfidence spike in her striking after her first knockout victory, when her striking still really was not that good compared to everyone else. Of course this backfired against her versus Holly Holm.


----------



## Headhunter

KangTsai said:


> Interesting. But last I heard on JRE(, Joe Rogan podcast all night)(not sure what episode), he was talking about how Rousey got into an overconfidence spike in her striking after her first knockout victory, when her striking still really was not that good compared to everyone else. Of course this backfired against her versus Holly Holm.


Yeah he said it before the loss though then suddenly his opinion changed guy was probably high as he was saying it though


----------



## Buka

Headhunter said:


> Look maybe how I said it came out wrong because I don't like her as a person but she is skilled in areas but if she just retired then I wouldn't say anything but in her judo in her book after she lost in 2008 she stopped and actually said "I wanted to undo all the training I'd done to my body" and she started drinking, smoking and doing drugs. Then after losing to holm she said she considered killing herself.
> 
> So she doesn't handle losing well at all she lost a fight hardly a thing to kill yourself over especially when she probably made a good few million from the fight. So maybe I worded it wrong but she isn't as mentally strong as a lot of fighters. Like I said its not that she quit its the way she quit and how she handled it.
> 
> And nah I wouldn't tbh great competitors don't always make good teachers and I don't think she'd make a great one I think she'd be one of those if you do everything she says she's nice to you but if you do one thing she doesn't like she'd be horrible to you and potentially hurt you in training and that's not someone I'd like to work with personally.



Think about this - imagine being that messed up mentally, and still accomplishing all she has in high level, world class competition. Competing is difficult enough at any level, but world class, pro or amateur, is something else.
Imagine dealing with those demons from day one, compounded with a meteoric rise, which, although due to her winning, was fueled and magnified by an ever present media storm. (such sweet, sincere folks, the media)

Then getting croaked. And now she's coming back. (with the same mental demons) I wish her all the best and will root for her. She has one tough road to hoe. Glad it's her and not me.


----------



## Tez3

Rousey is Marmite, people love her or hate her or like me couldn't care less. My female MMA heroes are those who were the pioneers not the taggers along but I guess I've just been around a lot longer than many. I remember when the whole of MMA was starting out not just the females, it started long before Gina Carano.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> Rousey is Marmite, people love her or hate her or like me couldn't care less. My female MMA heroes are those who were the pioneers not the taggers along but I guess I've just been around a lot longer than many. I remember when the whole of MMA was starting out not just the females, it started long before Gina Carano.


You don't consider her a pioneer?  Huh.  Sounds like sour grapes to me. And digging on carano, too.  who is also a pioneer.  Along with many others who moved the sport Forward.

I'd say many of the UFC athletes now are pioneers, as female combat sports are just starting to become mainstream.  And good on them.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Steve said:


> You don't consider her a pioneer?  Huh.  Sounds like sour grapes to me. And digging on carano, too.  who is also a pioneer.  Along with many others who moved the sport Forward.
> 
> I'd say many of the UFC athletes now are pioneers, as female combat sports are just starting to become mainstream.  And good on them.


Why is it sour grapes just because tez doesn't consider her a pioneer? That's called an opinion she's stated she doesn't care either way about her. Me I don't like her I think she's a bully reminds me to much of girls I went to school with who think the can treat everyone like dirt because they're popular. That's my opinion tez has her opinion you have yours doesn't mean it's "sour grapes"


----------



## Tez3

Kickboxer101 said:


> Why is it sour grapes just because tez doesn't consider her a pioneer? That's called an opinion she's stated she doesn't care either way about her. Me I don't like her I think she's a bully reminds me to much of girls I went to school with who think the can treat everyone like dirt because they're popular. That's my opinion tez has her opinion you have yours doesn't mean it's "sour grapes"



I assume one of my 'followers' has commented lol. Every time Rousey is mentioned the Rousey fanboys pipe up telling the rest of us, how we don't understand her, are jealous, and the UK hasn't produced any fighters worthy of her. Yawn.
I imagine if you came to the MMA scene recently ( like the last ten years) she will seem like a pioneer while to the rest of us who've been around twice that long female fighters like Debi Purcell are the pioneers, mostly because they didn't just fight, they *actively* went out of their way to help other female fighters, in training, finding fights and supporting them. In Japan there were female fights before the UFC started, in Europe we've had all female fight nights well attended with good matches and fights for a number of years. I've no reason to be displeased or disgruntled, I would like people though to realise just how huge Debi Purcell's contribution to MMA is and recognise her work she deserves  the recognition.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Tez3 said:


> I assume one of my 'followers' has commented lol. Every time Rousey is mentioned the Rousey fanboys pipe up telling the rest of us, how we don't understand her, are jealous, and the UK hasn't produced any fighters worthy of her. Yawn.
> I imagine if you came to the MMA scene recently ( like the last ten years) she will seem like a pioneer while to the rest of us who've been around twice that long female fighters like Debi Purcell are the pioneers, mostly because they didn't just fight, they *actively* went out of their way to help other female fighters, in training, finding fights and supporting them. In Japan there were female fights before the UFC started, in Europe we've had all female fight nights well attended with good matches and fights for a number of years. I've no reason to be displeased or disgruntled, I would like people though to realise just how huge Debi Purcell's contribution to MMA is and recognise her work she deserves  the recognition.



Fact is sure rousey is the reason the ufc started a woman's division but if rousey was say a Brazilian who couldn't speak English and wasnt good looking but still had the same skills it wouldn't have happened. Dana white saw money to be made in the attractive American Olympic medalist that's why there's a woman's division not because rousey did anything amazing to make a division simply because Dana white saw her and saw dollar signs that's purely it


----------



## KangTsai

Headhunter said:


> Yeah he said it before the loss though then suddenly his opinion changed guy was probably high as he was saying it though





Steve said:


> You don't consider her a pioneer?  Huh.  Sounds like sour grapes to me. And digging on carano, too.  who is also a pioneer.  Along with many others who moved the sport Forward.
> 
> I'd say many of the UFC athletes now are pioneers, as female combat sports are just starting to become mainstream.  And good on them.


Well there is a difference between a pioneer and someone who's better at it.


----------



## Steve

Kickboxer101 said:


> Why is it sour grapes just because tez doesn't consider her a pioneer? That's called an opinion she's stated she doesn't care either way about her. Me I don't like her I think she's a bully reminds me to much of girls I went to school with who think the can treat everyone like dirt because they're popular. That's my opinion tez has her opinion you have yours doesn't mean it's "sour grapes"


Not liking her is an opinion and you guys are certainly entitled to it.  I think she's nuts and am not a fan myself.   But she is clearly a pioneer to whom any female professional mmaist owes a ton.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> I assume one of my 'followers' has commented lol. Every time Rousey is mentioned the Rousey fanboys pipe up telling the rest of us, how we don't understand her, are jealous, and the UK hasn't produced any fighters worthy of her. Yawn.
> I imagine if you came to the MMA scene recently ( like the last ten years) she will seem like a pioneer while to the rest of us who've been around twice that long female fighters like Debi Purcell are the pioneers, mostly because they didn't just fight, they *actively* went out of their way to help other female fighters, in training, finding fights and supporting them. In Japan there were female fights before the UFC started, in Europe we've had all female fight nights well attended with good matches and fights for a number of years. I've no reason to be displeased or disgruntled, I would like people though to realise just how huge Debi Purcell's contribution to MMA is and recognise her work she deserves  the recognition.


I think you're a pioneer too.


----------



## Tez3

KangTsai said:


> Well there is a difference between a pioneer and someone who's better at it.



You shouldn't assume that those pioneers weren't good, they had to be twice as good as the male fighters just to get noticed Many people think female MMA started with Carano and Rousey rather than with the superb Japanese girls who were fighting in the 90s as well as a lot of very good European and American females. (Mariles Coenen, Becky Levi, Svetlana Goundorenko, Erin Toghill, Megumi Fujii, Irina Rodina to name a very few) The younger fighters have the benefit of the older ones experiences and the fact that there are female fights to start with. As I said Debi Purcell has done so much for women's MMA which paved the way for Rousey and the rest to do what they do today. Fighter Girls women's MMA |news|store|shop | Fighter Girls®


----------



## Steve

KangTsai said:


> Well there is a difference between a pioneer and someone who's better at it.


This is true.  Rousey is very good at MMA.  She is also a pioneer.  Look at it this way.   She is, without a doubt, the reason any female MMAists are making any real money at all.  While there have been women fighting in MMA for a  long time (one of my local heroes is Cindy Hales, the 12th non-Brazilian female to earn a BJJ blackbelt and an old school fighter), you have to credit both Carano and Rousey for bringing it into the same stratosphere as men's MMA.

*Giving them credit has nothing to do with taking credit away from the many other women who have acted as change agents within the sport.*

The sour grapes comment is a reflection that Tez3 still has a weird chip on her shoulder regarding Rousey that started in this thread: Sports Illustrated World's Most Dominant Athlete

I still don't get it what kind of axe there is to grind here.  I can understand not "liking" her or anything.  As I said before, I think she's completely nuts.  But there's no way any reasonable person would suggest she is other than a pioneer in the sport of female MMA.


----------



## Tez3

The fact that there is a little _'show Ignored Content'_ sign at the bottom of this thread tells me I'm probably being slagged off again roflmao. Process of elimination ( ie he's now the only one on my ignore list) means it must be Steve, poor man, he tries so hard to hide how fond of me he is by slagging me off, deliberately misunderstanding and deliberately twisting everything I write, doesn't work though, to do that so obsessively means 'stalker'. You'd think he'd put me on ignore by now wouldn't you or find someone who liked the twisted devotion he shows.


----------



## Tames D

_
Tez3_ and _Steve_ sitting in the tree
K-i-s-s-i-n-g!
First comes love.
Then comes marriage.
Then comes baby* in the baby carriage,
Sucking his thumb,
Wetting his pants,
Doing the hula, hula dance!


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> The fact that there is a little _'show Ignored Content'_ sign at the bottom of this thread tells me I'm probably being slagged off again roflmao. Process of elimination ( ie he's now the only one on my ignore list) means it must be Steve, poor man, he tries so hard to hide how fond of me he is by slagging me off, deliberately misunderstanding and deliberately twisting everything I write, doesn't work though, to do that so obsessively means 'stalker'. You'd think he'd put me on ignore by now wouldn't you or find someone who liked the twisted devotion he shows.


i like most of your posts.   Sometimes, you get weird.   I don't know what slagging you off would look like, but I'm pretty sure I'm not doing it.   

And I won't ignore your posts, because I have no problems with your posts.  I also kind of enjoy the surreal nature of posts like this.   I know you don't care for me, but for what it's worth I genuinely enjoy most of your posts and respect what you've done in the military and in martial arts.  

your beef with rousey (and now carano), women you should by all rights be applauding for their success and the good they've done for women in Mma, is just strange to me.   I don't get it.


----------



## Steve

Tames D said:


> _
> Tez3_ and _Steve_ sitting in the tree
> K-i-s-s-i-n-g!
> First comes love.
> Then comes marriage.
> Then comes baby* in the baby carriage,
> Sucking his thumb,
> Wetting his pants,
> Doing the hula, hula dance!


I think she's warming up to me.   I'm like Islay scotch.   You have to want to like me at first, but after a while I'm better than bourbon.


----------



## Tames D

Steve said:


> I think she's warming up to me.   I'm like Islay scotch.   You have to want to like me at first, but after a while I'm better than bourbon.


Yeah, I hear ya Steve.  I'm aiming to be more like you. At this point I'm like Red Mountain wine. But I used to be Boone's Farm.
I feel like Monday morning but someday I'll be Saturday night...


----------



## Tez3

Oooh more 'ignored content'.

People who carry grudges are losing out on life.
Rousey is a public figure, an entertainer ( as all fighters are whether they realise it or not, some do, some don't) so people either like her or don't. That's life, it's not an insult to her country to dislike her, it's not a sign of jealousy, not a sign or mental instability just as it isn't if you do like her. On the scale of one to ten of her importance in my life she's about a minus 100. As for her being a pioneer she was one of *two* female fighters who comprised the first female fight on the UFC, _who can name the other fighter_?
The UFC saw money in putting on female fights, she and the other fighter were chosen as the first, that's not pioneering. She wasn't in there in the early nineties fighting to get an MMA fights put on, let alone female fights, she didn't have to find somewhere that would train MMA again let alone female fighters, she didn't have to persuade promoters to give her fights. she's had 13 opponents in 6 promotions, that happened because of the female fighters who went before, fighting not just in the ring/cage but to get promoters to take female fights, to match them and actually find opponents. it was incredibly difficult in the 90s to do any of this. Female fighters often had to travel to Japan to find suitable opponents, and all over Europe. There was no money available either, we had to club together to get a female fighter from here to the US to fight, she only got expenses paid if she fought, her opponent came in well over weight ( as usual) but to get the money to pay for the hotel and living expenses in the US our girl had to fight, lost of course with her opponent being that much heavier ( this sort of thing doesn't help female MMA either when it's tolerated)   The upshot of this is today people only see the tail end of many fighter's careers and because they didn't have many fights assume they weren't good. You could also ask yourselves with these odds against them why female fighters carried on trying to break through the barriers. That they did in the end and didn't benefit so much from it is what makes them pioneers so that those who followed, like Rousey, didn't have to have all that before embarking on what is now a career in MMA rather than it being an odd and disapproved of activity for women.
So, no, Rousey isn't a 'pioneer' she's _one of two_ female fighters who were first in the UFC. Notable certainly, and her career has been meteoric leading, I expect, to more opportunities but pioneering, no, not in any sense.


----------



## Steve

I just think it's really sad when people feel the need to disparage current progress out of a misguided need to protect the legacy of those who came before.  Maybe I have a different idea of what makes a person a pioneer, but I consider it to be anyone who moves something forward into previously uncharted territory.

Rousey's achievements in no way diminish those of the women who came before her.  Rousey and others certainly owe much to the foundation provided by others.  This, like everything else, is a progression. 

Rousey (and Carmouche was the other woman's name) did something significant.  What distinguishes Rousey is that, because of her success, women are now making into the 6 figures annually by fighting.  Women are actually making a living doing what they want to do.  That, in my opinion, is what distinguishes Rousey from Carmouche and others, although I would say that the women who compete in the UFC in 10 years will owe all of this current crop a debt of gratitude for paving the way.  because that's what pioneers do. 

Jackie Robinson couldn't have been the first black player in MBL without the thriving Negro League.  Jackie Robinson was a pioneer in baseball because he was the first African American to play at that level.  He broke that wall.  Did his accomplishment in any way diminish those of the players who set that stage?  I don't think so.  And it would be sad if someone were to try and diminish Jackie Robinson's achievements in a misguided effort to protect the legacy of the men who came before him. 

The saddest thing I see is that Tez3 is so close to this she can't see the progress that has been made, and so can't appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## Buka

Tez3 said:


> Oooh more 'ignored content'.
> 
> People who carry grudges are losing out on life.
> Rousey is a public figure, an entertainer ( as all fighters are whether they realise it or not, some do, some don't) so people either like her or don't. That's life, it's not an insult to her country to dislike her, it's not a sign of jealousy, not a sign or mental instability just as it isn't if you do like her. On the scale of one to ten of her importance in my life she's about a minus 100. As for her being a pioneer she was one of *two* female fighters who comprised the first female fight on the UFC, _who can name the other fighter_?
> The UFC saw money in putting on female fights, she and the other fighter were chosen as the first, that's not pioneering. She wasn't in there in the early nineties fighting to get an MMA fights put on, let alone female fights, she didn't have to find somewhere that would train MMA again let alone female fighters, she didn't have to persuade promoters to give her fights. she's had 13 opponents in 6 promotions, that happened because of the female fighters who went before, fighting not just in the ring/cage but to get promoters to take female fights, to match them and actually find opponents. it was incredibly difficult in the 90s to do any of this. Female fighters often had to travel to Japan to find suitable opponents, and all over Europe. There was no money available either, we had to club together to get a female fighter from here to the US to fight, she only got expenses paid if she fought, her opponent came in well over weight ( as usual) but to get the money to pay for the hotel and living expenses in the US our girl had to fight, lost of course with her opponent being that much heavier ( this sort of thing doesn't help female MMA either when it's tolerated)   The upshot of this is today people only see the tail end of many fighter's careers and because they didn't have many fights assume they weren't good. You could also ask yourselves with these odds against them why female fighters carried on trying to break through the barriers. That they did in the end and didn't benefit so much from it is what makes them pioneers so that those who followed, like Rousey, didn't have to have all that before embarking on what is now a career in MMA rather than it being an odd and disapproved of activity for women.
> So, no, Rousey isn't a 'pioneer' she's _one of two_ female fighters who were first in the UFC. Notable certainly, and her career has been meteoric leading, I expect, to more opportunities but pioneering, no, not in any sense.



Rousey is a public figure, an entertainer ( as all fighters are whether they realise it or not, some do, some don't) so people either like her or don't. That's life, it's not an insult to her country to dislike her, it's not a sign of jealousy, not a sign or mental instability just as it isn't if you do like her. On the scale of one to ten of her importance in my life she's about a minus 100.

_I do not believe any of this discussion has to do with the importance in anybody's life. But, just for the sake of discussion, minus 100 is not within a scale of one to ten._

As for her being a pioneer she was one of *two* female fighters who comprised the first female fight on the UFC, _who can name the other fighter_?

_Most of us probably can. But Rousey is the one remembered, because she won, and right or wrong, was crowned champion. And changed women's MMA *forever*. Historic, in my opinion._

The UFC saw money in putting on female fights, she and the other fighter were chosen as the first, that's not pioneering. 

_The UFC *saw no such thing.* I think that's one of the points you're missing. They were dead set against woman's competition, felt it was poison to their brand. Stupid and short sighted of them, in my opinion, but that's what they knew. (thought they knew, dumb bastards) Then they kept watching Rousey - and it changed everything. Forever, mind you._

She wasn't in there in the early nineties fighting to get an MMA fights put on, let alone female fights, she didn't have to find somewhere that would train MMA again let alone female fighters, she didn't have to persuade promoters to give her fights. 

_They wouldn't have let her be there, she was five years old at the time._

she's had 13 opponents in 6 promotions, that happened because of the female fighters who went before, fighting not just in the ring/cage but to get promoters to take female fights, to match them and actually find opponents.

_Again, no, sorry, Tez, but it didn't. It happened because of the way Ronda Rousey fought and her obvious marketability. It didn't have anything, not one single thing to do with those who went before. I applaud them, too, I even know some of them. But they had nothing to do with it._

it was incredibly difficult in the 90s to do any of this. Female fighters often had to travel to Japan to find suitable opponents, and all over Europe. There was no money available either, we had to club together to get a female fighter from here to the US to fight, she only got expenses paid if she fought, her opponent came in well over weight ( as usual) but to get the money to pay for the hotel and living expenses in the US our girl had to fight, lost of course with her opponent being that much heavier ( this sort of thing doesn't help female MMA either when it's tolerated) The upshot of this is today people only see the tail end of many fighter's careers and because they didn't have many fights assume they weren't good. You could also ask yourselves with these odds against them why female fighters carried on trying to break through the barriers. That they did in the end and didn't benefit so much from it is what makes them pioneers so that those who followed, like Rousey, didn't have to have all that before embarking on what is now a career in MMA rather than it being an odd and disapproved of activity for women.

_No, that's not really it, I feel like you're missing the point entirely. What they did, has nothing whatsoever to do with what happened with the birth of women's MMA in the UFC._

So, no, Rousey isn't a 'pioneer' she's _one of two_ female fighters who were first in the UFC. 

_The one that WON, and forever changed the face of women's MMA across the world.F-o-r-e-v-e-r._

Notable certainly, and her career has been meteoric leading, I expect, to more opportunities but pioneering, no, not in any sense. 

_Yes, in EVERY sense. One hundred percent pioneer in the United States MMA scene. I know, not the only game in the world, but it's the best talent in the world, the biggest fight game in the world, it's the big leagues._


----------



## Tez3

Buka said:


> _The UFC *saw no such thing.* I think that's one of the points you're missing. They were dead set against woman's competition, felt it was poison to their brand. Stupid and short sighted of them, in my opinion, but that's what they knew. (thought they knew, dumb bastards) Then they kept watching Rousey - and it changed everything. Forever, mind you._



No, not 'they', one person alone. I'm not missing any points at all btw. That one person came around because he saw the dollar signs, nothing else. he didn't actually care whether women fought or not just cared about the money, he's a businessman so fair enough. How can you be a pioneer when the show is put on for you because the promoter sees money there? There were insider rumours for a long time that there was going to be female fights, it just depended who they would chose and when, Carano was first pick but she never made weight which looks bad, so Rousey was chosen.



Buka said:


> Yes, in EVERY sense. One hundred percent pioneer in the United States MMA scene. I know, not the only game in the world, but it's the best talent in the world, the biggest fight game in the world, it's the big leagues



Oh dear. At some point nationalism always raises it's ugly head. So only Americans are the best fighters in the world? the rest of the world's fighters are pants? Really? In some countries the viewing and attendance figures for the UFC are lower than local promotions. I take it you haven't seen the Russian MMA scene?

As for the idea of pioneers, if you dismiss the idea of all those women who struggled hard to get female fights on cards as having nothing to do with anything then you'd probably better also dismiss the idea of the early pioneers of the US having nothing to do with where you live now and how. The early pioneers have everything to do with how things are now. As for the remark about Rousey just being a child at that in itself is childish. If you don't acknowledge those that came before then you are cheating yourself. Yes Rousey has done well for herself, but she did it because of those that had walked the path before her, without them she would have had a much, much harder time.
I don't understand why people can't credit Rousey and the early pioneers together, why does it have to be one or the other? Why can't people just say well done to* all* the female fighters? The early fighters worked to get someone where Rousey is now, she worked hard to get herself into the position that those early fighters wanted a female fighter to be in. They go hand in hand. Instead we get people whinging about the semantics of the word pioneer, people thinking the early fighters weren't any good and generally making it all about personal feelings about Rousey.
The percentage remark is hyperbole btw. I don't think you need to correct it in that circumstance. 

Oh and you probably need to look at using the 'quote' system and looking at the font size, the tiny letters are impossible to read for older eyes.


----------



## Steve

Yeah, @Tez3, why can't you acknowledge the efforts of Ronda Rousey along with the women who came before?   Bizarre that you're suggesting others are the ones having trouble with this.


----------



## Steve

One thing to add is that there are a lot of elite level MMA promotions in the world, but for brand recognition and money, the UFC is the big dog.  Maybe it won't always be, but right now, it is.  It happens to be an American based promotion. 

The point isn't whether it's American or not, and I don't think Buka intended to suggest that all of the athletes in the UFC are from the USA.  There are a lot of great fighters from all over the world.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Steve said:


> One thing to add is that there are a lot of elite level MMA promotions in the world, but for brand recognition and money, the UFC is the big dog.  Maybe it won't always be, but right now, it is.  It happens to be an American based promotion.
> 
> The point isn't whether it's American or not, and I don't think Buka intended to suggest that all of the athletes in the UFC are from the USA.  There are a lot of great fighters from all over the world.


Yeah the ufc will not be around forever. It's already going downhill fast. Before ufc was where everyone wanted to be now fighters are asking to leave the ufc to fight elsewhere because they're not being treated right and yeah the ufc are doing good ppv numbers but a lot of their free cards numbers are awful because they don't get promoted and a lot of fighters aren't getting the attention because they're focusing all their efforts on certain individuals. When mcgreggor and rousey are finished the ufc is going to be in trouble


----------



## Hanzou

I'm looking forward to her return. I'll gladly take some female grappling and ground fighting over 3-5 rounds of dancing around the octagon any day.

More grappling in women MMA please!!


----------



## Headhunter

Hanzou said:


> I'm looking forward to her return. I'll gladly take some female grappling and ground fighting over 3-5 rounds of dancing around the octagon any day.
> 
> More grappling in women MMA please!!


Yes I'm sure you would you'd rather lay and prey as long as its on the ground it's amazing right


----------



## Tez3

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yeah the ufc will not be around forever. It's already going downhill fast. Before ufc was where everyone wanted to be now fighters are asking to leave the ufc to fight elsewhere because they're not being treated right and yeah the ufc are doing good ppv numbers but a lot of their free cards numbers are awful because they don't get promoted and a lot of fighters aren't getting the attention because they're focusing all their efforts on certain individuals. When mcgreggor and rousey are finished the ufc is going to be in trouble



It's the way of business, a company can start by being the 'biggest and best' but sooner or later other companies catch up and the original company isn't quite the shining star it started out as, especially if they don't treat their employees properly. As the UFC has got bigger and bigger it's has been diluting the product, more and more fight nights means it's got more common so sooner or later every MMA fighter will have had a fight and been able to say they've fought on UFC. Instead they should stay with elite fights so that fighters aspire to it rather than just look at it as a once great thing, but then all empires fall eventually, they all overreach usually through greed.


----------



## Steve

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yeah the ufc will not be around forever. It's already going downhill fast. Before ufc was where everyone wanted to be now fighters are asking to leave the ufc to fight elsewhere because they're not being treated right and yeah the ufc are doing good ppv numbers but a lot of their free cards numbers are awful because they don't get promoted and a lot of fighters aren't getting the attention because they're focusing all their efforts on certain individuals. When mcgreggor and rousey are finished the ufc is going to be in trouble


Time will tell, but I don't think this is a given.   The UFC is a pretty well established brand at this point.  Saying you fought in the UFC is like saying you played football in the NFL.  You may have been 3rd string, but that's still head and shoulders above most people. 

It's possible that a European or Asian promotion will emerge, but it seems that they are either too poorly run, too corrupt or lack the regulatory oversight to compete long term.  The UFC is well managed, well funded, has promoted a consistent brand, and works within a pretty well established regulatory system here in the USA.  They have young fighters always being brought in from other promotions, and never seem to lack local talent when hosting an event overseas.

I think they need to pay the fighters more money, but it's hard to get too much traction there because they pay more than any other promotion... at least any that are still around. 

Bringing this back to the Rousey discussion, the biggest thing Rousey did is to pave the way for other women to make six figures doing what they love to do.  Tata, Zingano, even Cyborg.  They are making good money because of Ronda.  Even the lower level fighters, who are getting paid $12k per fight or so, are going to be able to leverage their UFC experience into endorsements and enrollment at their gyms... which means making a good living.


----------



## Hanzou

Headhunter said:


> Yes I'm sure you would you'd rather lay and prey as long as its on the ground it's amazing right



Women grapplers don't tend to lay and pray. Due to their size, they tend to hunt for submissions. When submissions fail, they start pounding face.

Just check out MacKenzie Dern's MMA debut and her second fight. I don't see how you could call either fights boring if you appreciate the art of fighting.


----------



## Buka

I doubt the UFC is going anywhere. Although USA based, they're a true global commodity. No surprise people are looking to go to other organizations, if you want to fight, you have to fight somewhere if it's not in the UFC. As big as it is, there's still only so many spots. And there's  new fighters coming out of the woodwork from all over the place.

Never intended to think Rousey was the only pioneer, all the gals Tez refers to are true pioneers as well. My own particular favorite is Kathy Long, of kickboxing. One of the best_ all around_ Martial Artists I've ever met. Had two MMA fights, too. Her last at the age of 51, which she won. Some felt it wrong to let a woman that old fight. I didn't think it was fair, either - to her opponent. Poor kid.


----------



## Tez3

At some point the UFC will probably be overtaken by another promotion ( the new owners may not be as efficient as the old for a start) , it's the way of business, they flow but they also ebb. It is in danger of doing too much as I said, so that every fighter will soon be able to say they were on the UFC. Too many shows will make the public blasé about it, especially when the match making isn't good and the pay per view expensive as are the tickets themselves. Far better to have fewer fight nights but keep up the quality and promote it as being the elite.
It's not quite as global as you may think though, still a lot of work to get Africa, Russia, the Middle East, Far East, most of Europe and South America on board rather than just having one or two shows in a couple of countries. That looks good on the statistics of course but masks the fact that there's loads of countries where they don't have the UFC. MMA is still a niche sport in many countries, it hasn't broken into the public awareness. It can be very hard to get MMA publicised even for the UFC. You have to bear in mind too that the female fights including Rousey's will not be shown in certain countries, nor will there be female fighters from those countries. Yet another fight for WMMA to win.


----------



## Buka

I don't know, over twenty countries, and climbing, sounds pretty global to me.

But I worry about over saturation as well. I agree, I'd rather have fewer fight nights and have them promote it as elite. I worry about these things because I _really_ like watching fights. Any fights, really, but especially MMA because it allows a wider range of things to use. To me, it represents more varied techniques from more styles than anything other form of sport fighting.

And I particularly love women's MMA. First thing I do when a card is on is to search for any women's matches.


----------



## Tez3

Buka said:


> I don't know, over twenty countries, and climbing, sounds pretty global to me.
> 
> But I worry about over saturation as well. I agree, I'd rather have fewer fight nights and have them promote it as elite. I worry about these things because I _really_ like watching fights. Any fights, really, but especially MMA because it allows a wider range of things to use. To me, it represents more varied techniques from more styles than anything other form of sport fighting.
> 
> And I particularly love women's MMA. First thing I do when a card is on is to search for any women's matches.



There's over 50 countries in Europe alone..........  so 20 countries  worldwide doesn't make global especially as they now getting rid of staff all over the place.


----------



## Buka

Gegard Mousasi on Rousey, and women fighting in general. What an asshat.

Gegard Mousasi says Ronda Rousey media machine is out of control


----------



## Steve

Buka said:


> Gegard Mousasi on Rousey, and women fighting in general. What an asshat.
> 
> Gegard Mousasi says Ronda Rousey media machine is out of control


He's just being loud to get attention, I think.  The idea that Cyborg is suffering from a lack of media attention is bunk.  She was right there, in the mix, getting as much attention as Rousey or more until she popped positive on a drug test.  Since then, she's still getting plenty of attention.  The biggest problem with Cyborg is that she doesn't want to cut weight (whether legitimately for health reasons or whatever). 

Regarding this guy and his views towards female fighters, I think he's about 50 years behind the times.


----------



## Tez3

Buka said:


> Gegard Mousasi on Rousey, and women fighting in general. What an asshat.
> 
> Gegard Mousasi says Ronda Rousey media machine is out of control



Unless Rousey has gender re-assignment surgery she's never going to be a 'god' lol. Publicity is certainly the lifeblood of many an entertainer and sports person but the comments about women not being fighters, that's nonsense, obviously doesn't understand much about women.


----------



## Hanzou

Frankly I prefer female MMA to male MMA. The females fight like they got something to prove, and it shows in the ring. My wife is a big fan too, because she feels empowered watching these women fight with such a high level of skill.

Honestly if it wasn't for the inclusion of female fighters in the major MMA circuits, I have little doubt that the sport would be half as popular as it is now.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Hanzou said:


> Frankly I prefer female MMA to male MMA. The females fight like they got something to prove, and it shows in the ring. My wife is a big fan too, because she feels empowered watching these women fight with such a high level of skill.
> 
> Honestly if it wasn't for the inclusion of female fighters in the major MMA circuits, I have little doubt that the sport would be half as popular as it is now.


Sorry but no that's nonsense mma has been huge for years and years well before women's fighting got big. It started picking up early 2000s because of fighters like chuck Liddell, randy couture and Tito Ortiz. Then it got into mainstream with the griffin/ Bonnar fight and the ultimate fighter. Then fighters like Gsp and Anderson silva got mma international appeal then Brock Lesnar bought over a lot of wwe fans and Conor mcgregor has bought in a huge amount of new fans which ill admit despite the fact I don't like him. 

Sure rousey and other women may have bought in a few new eyes but they are absolutely not the reason mma is popular


----------



## Steve

It picked up because the UFC got the Nevada gaming commission to sanction an event which led to the first season of TUF, putting mma on free tv. 

It is true that rousey isn't the reason mma is popular.   But it isn't and never has been dependent upon having stars.   What I mean is, sure there need to be marketable faces.  But they're all replaceable.   The idea that the UFC will fold if any one fighter retires or loses is silly.


----------



## Tez3

MMA has been going before the early twenties, it was going in the nineties ( male and female MMA) The first MMA fight night in the UK was before 2000, the promoter had previously fought MMA in Japan. For many years both male and female fighters
The popularity of MMA has grown because of increased public awareness, more television time and yes some personalities who are put into the public eye but like the entertainment industry it isn't dependent on any one person, there is always the excitement of a new find and new face. It's the reason X Factor is so popular in so many countries. Again like the entertainment industry where you are only as good as your last film/song/tv programme, in MMA you are only as good as your last fight. This means WMMA will have brought in new viewers, for one thing for many home audiences and spectators the inclusion of women means that MMA is now mainstream rather than a fringe sport. Of course for those that don't like MMA for it's so called 'barbarism' bringing female fighters into a big show like UFC confirms their worst fears lol.
One thing to remember is that men's MMA didn't start before women's, they started at the same time, both popular in many parts of the world before MMA was chosen for the fledgling UFC ( after a stuttering start with the rules etc) The UFC could have easily started with women's fights alongside the men's as other promotions did. I think MMA might have been seen to be a legitimate sport sooner if they had but boxing at that time didn't want female fights either. Even athletics didn't want females being equal in things like pole vault, hammer and other events, women's ski jump hasn't been accepted by the Olympic committee as a sport even now.


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> *MMA has been going before the early twenties, it was going in the nineties ( male and female MMA)* The first MMA fight night in the UK was before 2000, the promoter had previously fought MMA in Japan. For many years both male and female fighters


I don't know if I completely understand.  Are you saying the 1920's?  That doesn't make sense.

But, isn't it also a huge stretch to claim that female MMA was "going" in the 1990s?  I would welcome some evidence to the contrary, and I get that there were a few events in the 1990s, but they were oddities with a very thin field of female athletes and funky rule sets.  It wasn't until Smackgirl came around that there was any even semi-legitimate and that was in 2001. 

While I'm all for welcoming women's MMA into the limelight, there is still a problem with a very thin pool of well trained talent in the divisions.  The lack of depth is largely a result of the divisions being so young compared to the men's combat sports.  It's just still in its infancy compared to men's MMA.  





> The popularity of MMA has grown because of increased public awareness, more television time and yes some personalities who are put into the public eye but like the entertainment industry it isn't dependent on any one person, there is always the excitement of a new find and new face. It's the reason X Factor is so popular in so many countries. Again like the entertainment industry where you are only as good as your last film/song/tv programme, in MMA you are only as good as your last fight. This means WMMA will have brought in new viewers, for one thing for many home audiences and spectators the inclusion of women means that MMA is now mainstream rather than a fringe sport. Of course for those that don't like MMA for it's so called 'barbarism' bringing female fighters into a big show like UFC confirms their worst fears lol.
> One thing to remember is that men's MMA didn't start before women's, they started at the same time, both popular in many parts of the world before MMA was chosen for the fledgling UFC ( after a stuttering start with the rules etc) The UFC could have easily started with women's fights alongside the men's as other promotions did. I think MMA might have been seen to be a legitimate sport sooner if they had but boxing at that time didn't want female fights either. Even athletics didn't want females being equal in things like pole vault, hammer and other events, women's ski jump hasn't been accepted by the Olympic committee as a sport even now.


I'd like to see some support for the assertion that they started at the same time.   Men's MMA has been around for a long time, as you say.  Going back to the contests in Asia and the Vale Tudo matches in Brazil, and elsewhere.  Women's MMA had a couple of events as early as 1996, marketed largely as a novelty, to really getting started in the early 2000's with Smackgirl in Japan.  Otherwise, it didn't really exist. 

And suggesting that it could have been in the UFC as early as the first events isn't realistic, as even now the UFC struggles to locate well trained women who are ready for an elite level of competition.  Getting better, for sure, but still pretty thin compared to the men's divisions. 

To be clear, this isn't in any way a knock against women's MMA.  Rather, it's an acknowledgement of how far it's come in such a short time. 

But I think that the real history is an even better story than the exaggerated one you seem to be promoting.


----------



## Buka

I was just thinking....say you (anybody reading this) were in Rousey's position, not that you were her, but that you were *you*, in the position she is in now. You had been a champion, a dominant, well known one. Then got smoked. Now you're coming back a year later.....and everyone is just killing you in the press. Not the usual smack talk from your opponent or their camp,(which is certainly there in spades) but from everyone out there. Even here.

I wonder what would be in anybody's mind. Trying to figure out what would be in mine if I was the fighter in her position. I think I would be insanely pissed. Hope it wouldn't cloud my fight game and training. But I was usually good in channelling things.

Trying to figure out how I'd guide my fighter if she/he were in Ronda's position and I was handling them.

Any thoughts? How would you feel?


----------



## Kickboxer101

Buka said:


> I was just thinking....say you (anybody reading this) were in Rousey's position, not that you were her, but that you were *you*, in the position she is in now. You had been a champion, a dominant, well known one. Then got smoked. Now you're coming back a year later.....and everyone is just killing you in the press. Not the usual smack talk from your opponent or their camp,(which is certainly there in spades) but from everyone out there. Even here.
> 
> I wonder what would be in anybody's mind. Trying to figure out what would be in mine if I was the fighter in her position. I think I would be insanely pissed. Hope it wouldn't cloud my fight game and training. But I was usually good in channelling things.
> 
> Trying to figure out how I'd guide my fighter if she/he were in Ronda's position and I was handling them.
> 
> Any thoughts? How would you feel?


Easy don't go on the Internet.
Fact is rouseys been around for years and years she was hated in her judo career and the majority of her mma career she should be used to it by now.


----------



## Buka

Kickboxer101 said:


> Easy don't go on the Internet.
> Fact is rouseys been around for years and years she was hated in her judo career and the majority of her mma career she should be used to it by now.



That's not really what I asked. I asked how you would handle it. I know you said you wouldn't go on the internet, but you would have to be living in a cave not to be aware of what's being said. Maybe you could put your personal dislike aside and think about what you would do, how you would feel, how you would handle it. Or not.

As for "easy, don't go on the internet" Ain't much easy about being a fighter. And I know you know that.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Buka said:


> That's not really what I asked. I asked how you would handle it. I know you said you wouldn't go on the internet, but you would have to be living in a cave not to be aware of what's being said. Maybe you could put your personal dislike aside and think about what you would do, how you would feel, how you would handle it. Or not.
> 
> As for "easy, don't go on the internet" Ain't much easy about being a fighter. And I know you know that.


It's easy not to go on the Internet and my dislike for her has nothing to do with that post it's the same for any fighter they know how the game works and the fact that 95 percent of the people talking **** haven't trained a day in their lives so why let some trolls who boo the second a fight touches the ground bother you.

As for how I'd deal with it I'd ignore it its not worth my time I honestly don't care what strangers think of me I haven't cared for years. I stopped worrying about all that a long time ago. The only opinions I care about are the ones closest to me. What I'd do is live my life as normal and let the haters say what they want I'd keep training as normal and ill fight as normal.

In fact I have had it. The gym I train at isn't the biggest gym in the area of where I live because its in a back lane of a small village where other gyms are In the town centre of the area and I was fighting a guy from a main gym and that gyms guys posted on any facebook announcement about my fight about how much I suck and how I'm getting my butt kicked and honestly it didn't bother me. That's not me trying to sound cool it just genuinely didn't. Martial arts does different things for different people and one of the things it's done for me is to be at peace with myself as corny as that sounds I'm happy with who I am how I live my life how I train and who I train with because of it I don't let negative opinions bother me it's just not worth it.

Fact is I know the fight games tough so why make it harder on myself by letting negative opinions bother me.


----------



## drop bear

Buka said:


> I was just thinking....say you (anybody reading this) were in Rousey's position, not that you were her, but that you were *you*, in the position she is in now. You had been a champion, a dominant, well known one. Then got smoked. Now you're coming back a year later.....and everyone is just killing you in the press. Not the usual smack talk from your opponent or their camp,(which is certainly there in spades) but from everyone out there. Even here.
> 
> I wonder what would be in anybody's mind. Trying to figure out what would be in mine if I was the fighter in her position. I think I would be insanely pissed. Hope it wouldn't cloud my fight game and training. But I was usually good in channelling things.
> 
> Trying to figure out how I'd guide my fighter if she/he were in Ronda's position and I was handling them.
> 
> Any thoughts? How would you feel?



The way we do it is explain everyone in our team has lost fights.  Almost everyone any good jas lost fights.  If you don't give them any less respect because they have lost.  Then you dont deserve any less respect because you did.

And especially the UFC as it is the toughest fight game in the world.

Having said that it probably depends on your team.  And if they are any good.


----------

